# intel x520-da2 up but no ISP and LAN connectivity



## tpfiler (Jun 29, 2021)

Hello,

So every weekend, for the past 3, when the internet is getting some down time I have been trying to setup an Intel x520-da2. I am connecting the ix0 port to my ISP and the ix1 port to my internal LAN. I am using 6com intel compatible rj45 sfp+ transceivers. Interface ix0 never gets an ip from the ISP since according to the logs, if I am reading them correctly the interface never comes up. Interface ix1 does get the one I assigned in rc.conf.

```
root@firewall:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD firewall 12.2-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p6 r369569 GENERIC  amd64
```
Here is what I see in the logs from *messages :*

```
Jun 28 07:59:57 firewall kernel: ix0: <Intel(R) PRO/10GbE PCI-Express Network Driver> port 0xf020-0xf03f mem 0xea180000-0xea1fffff,0xea204000-0xea207fff irq 54 at device 0.0 on pci8
Jun 28 07:59:57 firewall kernel: ix0: Using 2048 TX descriptors and 2048 RX descriptors
Jun 28 07:59:57 firewall kernel: ix0: Using 6 RX queues 6 TX queues
Jun 28 07:59:57 firewall kernel: ix0: Using MSI-X interrupts with 7 vectors
Jun 28 07:59:57 firewall kernel: ix0: allocated for 6 queues
Jun 28 07:59:57 firewall kernel: ix0: allocated for 6 rx queues
Jun 28 07:59:57 firewall kernel: ix0: Ethernet address: 90:e2:ba:e0:97:c0
Jun 28 07:59:57 firewall kernel: ix0: PCI Express Bus: Speed 5.0GT/s Width x8
Jun 28 07:59:57 firewall kernel: ix0: netmap queues/slots: TX 6/2048, RX 6/2048
Jun 28 07:59:57 firewall kernel: ix1: <Intel(R) PRO/10GbE PCI-Express Network Driver> port 0xf000-0xf01f mem 0xea100000-0xea17ffff,0xea200000-0xea203fff irq 55 at device 0.1 on pci8
Jun 28 07:59:57 firewall kernel: ix1: Using 2048 TX descriptors and 2048 RX descriptors
Jun 28 07:59:57 firewall kernel: ix1: Using 6 RX queues 6 TX queues
Jun 28 07:59:57 firewall kernel: ix1: Using MSI-X interrupts with 7 vectors
Jun 28 07:59:57 firewall kernel: ix1: allocated for 6 queues
Jun 28 07:59:57 firewall kernel: ix1: allocated for 6 rx queues
Jun 28 07:59:57 firewall kernel: ix1: Ethernet address: 90:e2:ba:e0:97:c1
Jun 28 07:59:57 firewall kernel: ix1: PCI Express Bus: Speed 5.0GT/s Width x8
Jun 28 07:59:57 firewall kernel: ix1: netmap queues/slots: TX 6/2048, RX 6/2048
Jun 28 08:03:50 firewall kernel: ix0: <Intel(R) PRO/10GbE PCI-Express Network Driver> port 0xf020-0xf03f mem 0xea180000-0xea1fffff,0xea204000-0xea207fff irq 54 at device 0.0 on pci8
Jun 28 08:03:50 firewall kernel: ix0: Using 2048 TX descriptors and 2048 RX descriptors
Jun 28 08:03:50 firewall kernel: ix0: Using 6 RX queues 6 TX queues
Jun 28 08:03:50 firewall kernel: ix0: Using MSI-X interrupts with 7 vectors
Jun 28 08:03:50 firewall kernel: ix0: allocated for 6 queues
Jun 28 08:03:50 firewall kernel: ix0: allocated for 6 rx queues
Jun 28 08:03:50 firewall kernel: ix0: Ethernet address: 90:e2:ba:e0:97:c0
Jun 28 08:03:50 firewall kernel: ix0: PCI Express Bus: Speed 5.0GT/s Width x8
Jun 28 08:03:50 firewall kernel: ix0: netmap queues/slots: TX 6/2048, RX 6/2048
Jun 28 08:03:50 firewall kernel: ix1: <Intel(R) PRO/10GbE PCI-Express Network Driver> port 0xf000-0xf01f mem 0xea100000-0xea17ffff,0xea200000-0xea203fff irq 55 at device 0.1 on pci8
Jun 28 08:03:50 firewall kernel: ix1: Using 2048 TX descriptors and 2048 RX descriptors
Jun 28 08:03:50 firewall kernel: ix1: Using 6 RX queues 6 TX queues
Jun 28 08:03:50 firewall kernel: ix1: Using MSI-X interrupts with 7 vectors
Jun 28 08:03:50 firewall kernel: ix1: allocated for 6 queues
Jun 28 08:03:50 firewall kernel: ix1: allocated for 6 rx queues
Jun 28 08:03:50 firewall kernel: ix1: Ethernet address: 90:e2:ba:e0:97:c1
Jun 28 08:03:50 firewall kernel: ix1: PCI Express Bus: Speed 5.0GT/s Width x8
Jun 28 08:03:50 firewall kernel: ix1: netmap queues/slots: TX 6/2048, RX 6/2048
Jun 28 08:03:51 firewall kernel: ix1: link state changed to UP
```
I also thought the issue was the port speed  trying to negotiate with the ISP so I tried this post, https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-configure-freebsd-full-half-duplex-speed/, using 10Gbase-T but that didn't work either. I know it's old but that's the only one I could find.
To be clear I used:

```
ifconfig_ix0="DHCP media 10Gbase-T mediaopt full-duplex"
```
since ISP assigns the IP, I went with DHCP since in the comments someone had tried DHCP with options and it worked for them but not for me.

I continued to think it was port speed so I just got a Startech 1000Mbps RJ45 rated for 100 meters, still no IP from the ISP.

I thought it was the copper cabling but I am using cat6a at 10meters from the firewall to the ISP ethernet RJ45 port.

I am not sure what else to try here. I did see some posts on a bug with the intel x520-da2 from 2 years ago but I imagine those were fixed. I think it had to do with the wrong media type showing up.

I am adding an image of the ix0 port for when I added the startech transceiver and 6com for both ports.

Also the ix1 6com transceiver.

Also I tried this on a FreeBSD 13 proxmox vm with passthrough to the same card NIC with the same transceivers and it worked so I am not sure if it is the ISP or the OS version, or proxmox handles it differently?

Any advice on what I should try to get this working? sysctl.conf/loader.conf changes?


----------

